# [2008] Waterside by Spinnaker Question



## TravelingT (Jan 26, 2008)

Could someone tell me if the summer weeks at Waterside are fixed?  I see an auction for a week at Waterside at HH that floats 7-47.  But I need to get a June week and if the float includes weeks that were sold as fixed in the summer, I would not be able to use this week to get what I want.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## BarCol (Jan 27, 2008)

I believe they have both fixed and floating, annual and EOY We own 2 fixed weeks - week 20 and week 26 both in 1 bedroom units. We love this resort and will use our week 20 every other year. The week 26 we will rent.


----------



## elaine (Jan 27, 2008)

*most waterside weeks were sold as fixed*

It is possible that they packaged some into floats--but I would think almost all summers went early as fixed.  Also, the past few years, Spinnaker started marketing a new property and offered a buyback of your old week to get into the new place---they were "packaging" the old weeks (at all Spinnaker HHI properties) and turning them into a floating weeks package.
My concern for both packages would be HOW many SUMMER weeks  vs. off-season weeks?  
If you want JUNE---buy a JUNE resale.


----------



## TravelingT (Jan 27, 2008)

elaine said:


> It is possible that they packaged some into floats--but I would think almost all summers went early as fixed.  Also, the past few years, Spinnaker started marketing a new property and offered a buyback of your old week to get into the new place---they were "packaging" the old weeks (at all Spinnaker HHI properties) and turning them into a floating weeks package.
> My concern for both packages would be HOW many SUMMER weeks  vs. off-season weeks?
> If you want JUNE---buy a JUNE resale.



This is exactly my concern.  If most of the June weeks were sold as fixed, then even if mine were to supposedly float, it would be difficult to get the time I need.  I was hoping that a member with a floating unit might jump in here and confirm the availability, or lack, of June weeks.


----------



## elaine (Jan 27, 2008)

*sorry--I have a FIXED June week*

all the weeks I saw for sale when I bought (resale 3 years ago) were fixed weeks.  They did have EOY weeks, but they were also fixed.  If it floats 7-47, I think getting June would be a gamble, at best.


----------



## stevedmatt (Jul 5, 2010)

I just wanted to revive this thread to see if anyone had any luck using their floating week to get to Spinnaker Waterside during the summer. I am sure the best way to get summer there is to buy a summer week, but financially, the float week is available much cheaper.

Also, do the floating weeks include golf like the fixed weeks do?


----------



## ownsmany (Jul 5, 2010)

I agree they have both flex and float weeks.  We have week 21 and 33.  Buy a fixed week to guarntee using it when you want.


----------



## elaine (Jul 5, 2010)

*I met several at Waterside in June on flex*

As you can see from my prior post, I wondered about this--but when I went in June 2008, I met several families that were at Waterside week 26, prime week,  on spinnaker flexible membership.  They all called 1 year out--or the earliest you can book. Orginal memberships sold by spinnaker included golf--don't know about resales (for fixed weeks, 1st resale golf transferred free--after that $1000--hardly worth it), esp. since golf cart fee is now $37 per person.  If you could not get Waterside, you could probably book one of the other spinnaker resorts for June--they are all in shipyard, if you called as soon as you can book. good luck. Elaine


----------



## Janette (Jul 6, 2010)

We bought Bluewater which is all floating and I had no trouble getting June with floating time. It is II so the other RCI Spinnaker can't use their weeks to get into it. It is also a different experience since it is not on the beach.


----------



## jme (Jul 8, 2010)

*nice week on ebay*

here's a 3-BR  biennial JULY fixed week #29 (approx July 17) at Waterside.  There are both fixed and floating weeks which come up regularly on ebay, but this is a good one!   Hope Tuggers are seeing the value of this place. jme

http://cgi.ebay.com/3-BR-Hilton-Hea...=Timeshares&hash=item3f00ea4924#ht_2796wt_806


----------



## elaine (Jul 9, 2010)

*wow--what a great week*

wow--times are tough for this to be on ebay! FYI--unit 5442 is bldg 4 on the 4th floor right next to the big feature pool--just about the best location of the 8 bldgs. good luck tuggers. We have a 3 BR in bldg 8 and use it almost every year.  The maintenance fees have stayed very stable and reasonable over the years.  We bought (resale) after trying other places for 10 years. Other than the big 3 MArriotts or DVC, this is our favorite place. FYI--golf is not free--it is $37 cart fee--still a great deal. Elaine


----------



## stevedmatt (Jul 9, 2010)

A shame they want this year's fees and the use time is next week. Although, what's the difference if the price is right.


----------



## stevedmatt (Jul 13, 2010)

elaine said:


> wow--times are tough for this to be on ebay! FYI--unit 5442 is bldg 4 on the 4th floor right next to the big feature pool--just about the best location of the 8 bldgs. good luck tuggers. We have a 3 BR in bldg 8 and use it almost every year.  The maintenance fees have stayed very stable and reasonable over the years.  We bought (resale) after trying other places for 10 years. Other than the big 3 MArriotts or DVC, this is our favorite place. FYI--golf is not free--it is $37 cart fee--still a great deal. Elaine



Elaine, just curious as to how you determine the room location in the building. I found the building layout and am assuming the third number is the floor? Then how many units are on each floor? Is an end unit any better due to additional windows?

Thanks!


----------



## elaine (Jul 13, 2010)

*waterside numbers*

5442
all start with 5
next # is bldg
next# is floor (1st floor is parking)
have no idea what the 2 means!

I do now know if bldg 4 is a different layout, but we do not have any extra windows---wish we did, we have had the 3 BR with the bay window before opn an RCI trade---it was the end unit--and the extra light is nice, but not really a big deal--the units are a very good size--one of the largerst we have ever been in.  All bathrooms are VERY large. We have 5842--it is bldg 8, 4th floor, across from the elevator (we bought not knowing where the location is). We thought it might be noisy--but it's fine after several visits there--but next year for the bedrooms near the front, we will bring a pillow case and duct tape--at night the exterior hallway lighting--on all night shines in just enough between the vertical blind to disrupt a light sleeper.

DId you win the ebay---I was sick to see it go for $255--this is such a nice property. I think the timing was awful--a few months earlier, when someone could use the week, it would have gone for more--one would hope, even in these times.


----------



## stevedmatt (Jul 13, 2010)

No, I didn't win, but watched it to the end. There was almost no chance of even banking the week, and even if you could, I would think it would be worthless. If it was an every year, I would have bid.

I am still contemplating buying a float week, but think I would like the consistency of having a fixed summer week. 

Thanks for the great info.


----------



## Dave M (Jul 13, 2010)

elaine said:


> have no idea what the 2 means!


The "2" is the number assigned to the unit on that floor.


----------



## stevedmatt (Jul 14, 2010)

Dave M said:


> The "2" is the number assigned to the unit on that floor.



Is there a standard location within the building that each unit designates? Like 1 is always and end unit or odds are always rear facing?

Thanks!


----------

